# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  new to TB

## browser59

We would like to visit TB area around july 4. Three of us would need two bedrooms.We would like a large refrigerater, microwave, and coffee maker. A-C a must.Ocean view would be fantastic. We would love to go out fishing with someone. Probably stay 3-4 nights then move on to negril. I look forward to some good ideas from others who have done this. THANK YOU

----------


## Dwest

If you hadn't yet, check out treasurebeach.net.  It has lots of useful info and a forum.  There would be a lot of options for you that time a year.  I've only been twice and not rented a house so don't have recommendations. But plenty people go down for months in the winter so you'll find something perfect no doubt.

----------


## browser59

Thanks Dwest, will do. Will you go back to TB ?

----------


## Dwest

I gonna be there in one week and one day!  Four days at Sunset Resort and ten days at Westender, Negril!  I love both places and know people that go for extended periods of time to TB...it would be a great winter escape plan. It's nothing like Negril. The beaches, while there are a few nice ones, are not that endless white sand turquoise water. It's a very strong involved community with a literary festival yearly called Calabash I think. A lot of interesting people wit a commitment to sustainable development. No mega resorts.  Tourism is a factor but it doesn't feel like its the only show in town. Elizabeth parish is the 'bread basket" of Jamaica so farming and gardening is big.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yes to treasurebeach.net. Look I to Villa Arcadia.
Have had wonderful times there. Pool, cook, privacy.
Beach just a short walk.

----------

